# Waiting on Princess to kid



## 13887 (May 3, 2013)

Princess is due to kid anytime now, between the 3rd (yesterday) and the 9th
we are thinking maybe Friday but not sure, we will see
These picture's are from 12/1/13


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She is big! Good luck with kidding!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Whoa...that's a big tummy!


----------



## 13887 (May 3, 2013)

Thanks
we are thinking twins with her, but you never know ;-)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy Kidding, can't wait to see her babies


----------



## 13887 (May 3, 2013)

Thanks
can't wait to have babies again


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow she definitely has a big egg shaped belly! I love that last picture she's like nope, not looking at the camera! lol


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Another one to watch while waiting for ours but not for another couple weeks.
How many does she usually throw?


----------



## 13887 (May 3, 2013)

Still no kids as of this morning at 7:30 still waiting and she has had triplets, twins, triplets, twins, twins and this year i'm thinking maybe twins again but you never know, I didn't ultra sound her


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Still no babies?


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

SOO exciting!! Happy kidding


----------



## 13887 (May 3, 2013)

We have babies or should I say baby now
good news and bad news, she kidded with twins, the 1st born (girl) was born dead  and then 2nd born (boy) is very weak so we are working on him with a bottle to get him stronger this is Princess's last kidding for us we are retiring her now
She kidded this morning


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Aww that's a shame  I am so sorry for your loss  I hope the boy makes it. I can imagine the heartbreak, so my thoughts and prayers are with you all.
How is Princess doing?


----------



## 13887 (May 3, 2013)

The boy is much much better now!! Princess is doing great we think she might have more in there even though the other two were born at 11:40 and 11:45am this morning


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry. I hope your little guy makes it.


----------



## 13887 (May 3, 2013)

the little guy we call him Luckey and he is doing much better
we think Princess might have another too


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If they were born earlier than you need to go in and check. I would not wait.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

If you haven't checked for another kid by now, you need to. It is probably a breach kid that isn't laying on the cervix the right way, so she isn't having contractions to push.
Congrats on the buck, sorry about the doe


----------



## 13887 (May 3, 2013)

no more kids as of this morning I was talking with my vet a lot last night and she said my doe was acting very normal and I was watching her most of the night she was sleeping and now she is fine
The boy is doing so much better today!


----------

